# Still waiting on a GP-E1 for my 1D X - where are they?



## donkom (Aug 15, 2012)

The title says it all - I'm still waiting for the GPS unit specifically designed for the 1D X. Heading into the wilderness of the Yukon in less than a month, and I have no idea if it will arrive on time (September 10th). 

I know the GP-E2 is available to some degree, but that's not the unit I plunked down money to pre-order. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## pharp (Aug 17, 2012)

Some seem available on fleabay. Higher than B&H, but free S&H, and if you need it and they have it ....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-GP-E1-GPS-Receiver-/300764714498?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4606f95602


----------



## donkom (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn, I wonder where they got them from if the big suppliers still have nothing. I'll make some phone calls to see if there are actually units in stock. Great to have an option if B&H falls through, thanks pharp!


----------



## donkom (Aug 24, 2012)

Update: Cancelled my (still unfilled) pre-order from B&H, and walked into a local store and picked up a unit. Odd.


----------



## pharp (Aug 24, 2012)

Good to hear you managed to get one in time. Let us know how well it works for you.


----------

